
EU wants to create Airbus for batteries - gpresot
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-autos-electric/eu-invites-industry-chiefs-to-plug-into-battery-revolution-idUSKCN1C81PQ
======
Quequau
The EU needs to create an Airbus for semiconductors.

